# Posmo a Fachleute gesucht



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

Ich suche Leute, die sich mit dem Simodrive Posmo a auskennen..Dieser ist über Profibus mit einer S7-Anlage vernetzt und ich bekomme das Ding einacf nicht zum Laufen  :roll: 

Ciao

Martin


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2004)

*posmo*

Hi

Meinst Du unter Posmo a den Servomotor mit eingebautem Regler oder den externen Regler, der aussieht wie ein riesiger Kühlkörper?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

*Posmo a; Servomotor*

Hallo Jimmy,

ich meine des Simodrive Posmo a Servomotor ........kennst Du das Gerät ? Ich muß dieses nämlich über SPS (über Profibus vernezt) ansteuern..

Ciao

Martin


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

*Posmo a*

Hi

Ich habe mit den "Schwestern" Posmo cd und Simodrive 611U gearbeitet. Meiner Ansicht super Geräte, die sich in Step7 integrieren.
Als erstes brauchst Du das Paket Simocom. Das gibt es bei Siemens zum herunterladen. Darin enthalten ist auch ein Handbuch mit ca. 700 Seiten und die Konfigurationssoftware Simocom. Um das Gerät mit Simocom zu konfigurieren brauchst du aber einen CP5511 oder CP5512. Denn das geht nur über Profibus oder Routing MPI->Profibus. Ebenfalls im Download enthalten ist der FB83 samt UDT. Den brauchst Du um den Antrieb, den du aber vorher schon in der HW-Config richtig eingegeben hast, anzusprechen.
Am Anfang muß man etwas rumspielen, wennst Du aber den Dreh heraus hast, ist es kein Problem mehr. Evtl mal bei der Hotline anrufen.

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Software ist leider nicht nutzbar*

Hallo Jimmy,

ich habe bereits diese Software, allerdings kann ich diese nicht nutzen. Wir haben hier einen der ersten Posmo a, die noch nicht mit der Softeare zu bedienen sind ...

Was also nun ?

Ciao

Martin


----------



## Zefix (23 Januar 2004)

Hiess die Software früher nicht Drive Monitor oder so?


----------



## cabman (7 Februar 2004)

Hallo, 
hast du den Posmo inzwischen zum laufen gebracht?
Wenn nicht schreib doch mal wie du vorgegangen bist.

gruss
cabman


----------



## Rollex (21 Juli 2004)

ist dieses thema noch aktiv???

hab auch grad probleme mit dem posmo...

hab aber einigermaßen herausbekommen wie man ihn auch ohne "simocom a" oder "posmo a master" (älteres programm) ansteuern kann.

hab mir einige verfahrsätze programmiert.

hab jetzt nur irgendwie probleme die richtig im programm anzusteuern.

bei ideen mal bitte mailen.

danke


----------



## Afrogo (2 August 2007)

Hallo,

mit welcher SPS arbeitest du denn? Wenn du eine S7 hast kannst du dir die Bausteine für den Motor von der Seite laden. Wenn du kein SimoCom A hast wird das Parametrieren sehr umständlich. Das gibts auf jeden fall auch auf der Siemensseite. 
Ich hätte auch Projekte in denen ich den Posmo A schon integriert hab. Allerdings arbeite ich nicht mit Verfahrsätzen sondern fahr alles über MDI. Das ist besser wenn du viele Positionen brauchst da ich sie in der SPS verwalte. 

MfG 
Afrogo


----------



## IBFS (2 August 2007)

*21.07.2004 13:32*



Afrogo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit welcher SPS arbeitest du denn? ...
> MfG
> Afrogo


 
Du antwortest auf einen Beitrag vom 21.07.2004 13:32.  

Vielleicht ist der Fragesteller zwischenzeitlich schon in Rente


----------



## Zefix (3 August 2007)

Bin beim lesen und runter scrollen auch erschrocken als ich meinen Namen las


----------



## Afrogo (3 August 2007)

Ich bin da so drauf gestolpert und hab nicht aufs datum geantwortet. Naja, egal.... jetzt isses zu spät.


----------

